
Real Hedge-Fund Managers Have Some Thoughts on What Epstein Was Doing - nabla9
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/07/hedge-funders-have-some-thoughts-on-what-epstein-was-doing.html
======
nabla9
spoiler: blackmail scheme under the cover of a hedge fund.

